

FutureAdvisor (YC S10) takes the guesswork out of saving for retirement  - jonxu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303506404577448503218010424.html

======
andymoe
So it looks to me like the premium feature is automatic rebalancing for mutual
fund portfolios. 25 Basis Points (.25%) a year seems pretty high for this kind
of thing - usually it's done quarterly by your typical advisor and the asset
classes are actively managed (stocks in the same class swapped in or out based
on research etc).

OTOH the private wealth management business is a total freaking mess - a lot
of the advisors charging 1pct + just throw you into mutual funds for large cap
etc which is inexcusable. I'm glad to see some innovation in the area. Does
the rebalancing etc take into account gains/losses to minimize tax burdens
etc?

~~~
jonxu
The exact pricing for our premium feature is not yet final but for sure we
agree that the 1%+ fees traditional advisors charge is excessive. Yes,
automatic portfolio management will take into account gains/losses to minimize
tax burden.

~~~
andymoe
Thanks for the response.

